# drachenleder 375 brauchbar?



## olisec (27. November 2007)

ist das set das man als drachenlederer mit fertigkeit 375 überhaupt für einen jäger brauchbar? schliesslich is ja keine beweglichkeit drauf(oder nur als sockelbonus und der is ja winzig)


----------



## Pomela (28. November 2007)

ja, die Teile lohnen sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht schnell dein T4 bekommen kannst...


----------



## Splendid (28. November 2007)

Solange du nicht gerade Survivor bist, is das Setteil auf jedenfall sinnvoll für einen Jäger!
Die Angriffskraft und die relativ hohe kritische Trefferwertung ersetzt quasi die Beweglichhkeit!

Also ich werd mir mit 375 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zimmern und bin schon fleißig am Mats sammeln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (28. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> ja, die Teile lohnen sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht schnell dein T4 bekommen kannst...



wie heisst denn das jäger t4 set eigentlich und wo gibts das?


----------



## olisec (28. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> ja, die Teile lohnen sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht schnell dein T4 bekommen kannst...



wie heisst denn das jäger t4 set eigentlich und wo gibts das?

und was sind  gute andere items die man als lederer ab skill 365 herstellen kann? für jäger?


----------



## olisec (28. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> ja, die Teile lohnen sich auf jeden Fall, wenn du nicht schnell dein T4 bekommen kannst...



wie heisst denn das jäger t4 set eigentlich und wo gibts das?

und was sind  gute andere items die man als lederer ab skill 365 herstellen kann? für jäger?


----------



## eumel1978 (6. Dezember 2007)

hallo

also ich bin drachenlederverarbeiter und habe das set für mich gebastelt. ist gut zu gebrauchen 
vor allem wenn man nix besseres hat. ist zwar ein großer farm aufwand aber ich find es lohnt.
kann mich also nicht beklagen.


t4 ist die rüstung des dämonwandlers 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/


lg


----------

